# Bohemian Catsody



## caroln (Jul 15, 2022)

I just came across this video again...it's been a long time since I heard it.  Thought I'd just throw it in here for **its and giggles.  When you have a few minutes, give it a listen.  If you're a cat lover, you'll appreciate this!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2022)

I used this video in the early days of "Alphabetical Music Videos" thread.  It's so wonderful, isn't it!


----------



## caroln (Jul 15, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I used this video in the early days of "Alphabetical Music Videos" thread.  It's so wonderful, isn't it!


And SO true!


----------

